# Why are Seagull guitars so great?



## nscdeyoung (Jan 2, 2010)

Really, I bought a Seagull Entourage Rustic CW QI for $485 at a Long & McQuade outlet and it projects a beautiful, crisp sound that I have never heard in another guitar. I have played and tinkered with many other guitars and I must say, this one really spoke to me when I went out to the shop to purchase it. 

For its price, it is a steal. It sounded and played better than even the $4000 - $5000 guitars I saw at the store. I highly recommend this to anybody searching for an affordable and great sounding guitar.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Seagulls are great guitars, IF they speak to you.

I tried finding a decent acoustic guitar for myself and I could quickly toss out a bunch of contenders. In the end, the matte finish, interesting headstock and nice tone put them in the lead. I played three different S6's and one really sounded much better than the other two. That one is in my house...


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Steven puts a lot of work into his guitars...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have always found the seagull guitars to be an exceptional value. I own a artist series and I happened to have found that one in a pawn shop for $250 and you cant beat that.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Cort Strummer said:


> Steven puts a lot of work into his guitars...


and he's one hell of a cop.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks kinda bloated in that pic,,

CT.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

hedzup said:


> and he's one hell of a cop.


That is because he has had lots of practice playing one in Hollywood. :wave:


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I recently bought a Maritime SWS Dreadnought with spruce top and QI electronics, new, around the time they first came out. It's a really solid guitar, I love the sound of it, and it's just in the right price range for me right now. I've been after a Seagull for a long time because I just love their vibe, and now that I have one, I'm extremely happy with it.

Even non-guitar players turn their heads and go "wow that guitar sounds really nice" as soon as I start playing. Now, I'd love to reply "well I'm just that good" but that wouldn't be right, now would it? hehe

JP


----------



## nscdeyoung (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah. A friend of mine is in a band called "Lead Sled" -- nothin' major, just a small local bar-scene thing, but they get paid and he makes a living off of it. Anyway, I took it to work one day and he looked at me and said, "You know what... that guitar is beautiful. It sounds like it would be worth at least $5,000". 

Really, from what I've experienced with Seagull guitars is that they are incredibly underrated by many; this is because they don't own one or have never played one. Anybody who's ever played or heard a Seagull guitar being played would know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I was debating the segull or one of the other godin family....


----------



## nscdeyoung (Jan 2, 2010)

Just get a Seagull - you'll be very satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> Looks kinda bloated in that pic,,
> 
> CT.


Go say that to his face.

:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Two seagulls sitting on their perch and one says to the other, "Does something smell fishy to you?".

At a minimum, Seagulls have good design, good wood, good finish, good hardware, good construction, good quality control, good service. This means that at a minimum the buyer still has a good guitar, but when anything exceeds the minimum, the buyer gets something better. By comparing and choosing the best of a good lot, the buyer may well get a stellar guitar for the same price as a merely good one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

pattste said:


> Go say that to his face.
> 
> :sport-smiley-002:


No problem. He'd have to catch me first. :wave:

CT.


----------



## nscdeyoung (Jan 2, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Two seagulls sitting on their perch and one says to the other, "Does something smell fishy to you?".
> 
> At a minimum, Seagulls have good design, good wood, good finish, good hardware, good construction, good quality control, good service. This means that at a minimum the buyer still has a good guitar, but when anything exceeds the minimum, the buyer gets something better. By comparing and choosing the best of a good lot, the buyer may well get a stellar guitar for the same price as a merely good one.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I don't think it's "at a minimum". I think the guitar is rather exceptional for its price - just saying. Like I said, this guitar played more fluently than a lot of the other guitars that were even priced much higher than this. Sure, I could've gone the extra mile and paid $700 - $800 for a guitar, but this one truly spoke to me. You really get the bang for your buck when choosing Seagull - no questions asked.


----------



## Jordan Chin (Jan 17, 2010)

I love Seagull guitars, the brightness of the maple is just beautiful. My roommate has a mid range Taylor, I think a high end Seagull matches it, if not beats it. But when your putting 5000$ into a guitar you can usually hear the difference. Usually lol


----------



## opentuner (Nov 28, 2009)

*Seagull Maritime SWS Folk Guitar*

I like my little Seagull guitar, which actually compares well to more expensive guitars. I would say it is more of a fingerpicking guitar. Unfortunately, a dreadnought is too big for me to play, so I really need an orchestra model like this one for my frame. It's hard to find real bass and rich strumming sounds in a small guitar, so I get a little disappointed when I do a lot of strumming -- there is something slightly twangy in the sound -- and I am still looking for my dream guitar, most probably a Taylor.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

nscdeyoung said:


> I don't think it's "at a minimum". I think the guitar is rather exceptional for its price - just saying. Like I said, this guitar played more fluently than a lot of the other guitars that were even priced much higher than this. Sure, I could've gone the extra mile and paid $700 - $800 for a guitar, but this one truly spoke to me. You really get the bang for your buck when choosing Seagull - no questions asked.


You missed my point, which was "the buyer may well get a stellar guitar for the same price as a merely good one". I was simply answering the question posed "Why are Seagulls so great?". They are so great because at a minimum, everything about them is good, so the buyer gets a good guitar. Usually though, at least a few characteristcs exceed good, in which case the buyer gets a great guitar. I've promoted Godin products here as much as anyone, so I'm obviously a believer. So it seems obvious that we agree about the bang for the buck point of view...an expression I have used here myself for years in describing this manufacturer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrgnomer (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm just starting out. Always wanted to play the guitar well. I wanted the best entry level guitar and did a good bit of on line research. Seagull guitars were recommended a lot not only as an excellent value but an excellent guitar. The design seems well considered with the compound curve top, attention to the neck angle and fine woods. I picked up a cedar top Coastline S6. I'm just starting to get good with strumming. The first time I figured I was playing right I felt the whole guitar body and she sounded like she was singing. Very sweet.

I might have got a really well built one. The original one I had wasn't finished so well. I got it at L&M. They took it back to exchange it with another. They didn't have any in stock so I had to wait for an exchange from the factory. It took a couple of weeks. The exchange looked and sounded much better. Good customer service. I'm glad I went with a Seagull.


----------

